# Datenbank auf einer Webseite aus einer Exceltabelle erstellen



## Thomas W (1. Jun 2021)

Ich bin Lehrer aus Bottrop. Meine Schüler haben eine umfangreiche Datenbank in Form einer Exceltabelle erstellt, in der die Daten von Bottroper Kriegsgefallenen aus dem Ersten Weltkrieg zusammengetragen wurden. Die Urliste hatten wir aus dem hiesigen Stadtarchiv erhalten.

Nun würden wir gerne die Daten der Öffentlichkeit als Webseite zur Verfügung stellen, wissen aber nicht so recht, wie das funktioniert. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Kirby.exe (1. Jun 2021)

Naja maybe die Excel als CSV exportieren und dann ne schlichte Webseite machen, welche diese Daten verwendet


----------



## Thomas W (1. Jun 2021)

Ähem. Was ist CSV ? (Du siehst, ich bin ein schwieriger Fall! ;-)

(And of course, I don't know what is UDP, either!)


----------



## Kirby.exe (1. Jun 2021)

Definition:


> Das Dateiformat CSV steht für englisch Comma-separated values und beschreibt den Aufbau einer Textdatei zur Speicherung oder zum Austausch einfach strukturierter Daten



Also z.B. diese Tabelle:


```
NR | Kosten | Name
------------------
1  |   2.50 | Toast
2  |   3.10 | Schinken
```

Hätte dieses Format:


```
NR, Kosten, Name
1, 2.50, Toast
2, 3.10, Schinken
```

Und das mit dem UDP xD Das ist nur meine Signatur


----------



## kneitzel (1. Jun 2021)

Die erste Frage wäre, um was es dabei geht. Wenn es nur reim um die Webseite gehen sollte und nicht um die technischen Details, dann wäre mein Ansatz einfach irgend einen einfachen Editor zu verwenden. Da sind dann zwar keine Wunder zu erwarten, aber man bekommt damit erste Dinge durchaus hin.

Da wäre also ggf. schon ein Ansatz, ein Word Dokument nach HTML zu exporieren (Save as und dann Website *.htm auswählen wäre es auf meinem Mac mit aktuellem MS Office). Excel Tabelle in Word zu übernehmen sollte auch kein Thema sein. (Alternative Produkte wie Libreoffice und so sollten dies ebenso können!)

Natürlich sind professionelle Tools z.B. von Adobe deutlich besser, aber die benötigen zum einen eine Lizenz und zum anderen auch entsprechende Einarbeitung.

Wenn es um das technische drumherum gehen sollte, dann wird es schnell sehr umfangreich und das wäre mit den geringen Vorkenntnissen wohl ein extrem schweres Unterfangen.


----------



## Barista (2. Jun 2021)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es möglich ist, unter "Speichern unter" in Excel das Format HTML zu wählen.


----------

